# Another button



## djui5 (Feb 20, 2011)

I melted this today. It started as 4.575 ounces of Gold bearing Quartz rock. It was really clean so I crushed it and went straight to AR, precipitating with SB. Total Gold so far is 2.2 grams. I'm gonna run the rock through again because I believe there is still some Gold left as it tested positive with Stannous Chloride. Anyway, onto the pics :mrgreen:


----------

